Ask HN: Best resources to learn C programming? - dpods
======
aportnoy
[http://cs.yale.edu/homes/aspnes/classes/223/notes.html](http://cs.yale.edu/homes/aspnes/classes/223/notes.html)

~~~
dglass
This is great. Thanks for sharing!

------
pieterr
Indispensable:

[https://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-2nd-Brian-
Kernig...](https://www.amazon.com/Programming-Language-2nd-Brian-
Kernighan/dp/0131103628/)

~~~
cimmanom
This. It’s called the “bible” for a reason. I learned to program largely by
reading that book.

------
sn9
K&R C, Hanson's _C Interfaces and Implementations_ , van der Linden's _Expert
C Programming: Deep C Secrets_ , Bryant and O'Hallaron's _Computer Systems: A
Programmer 's Perspective_, Gustedt's _Modern C_ , and
[https://matt.sh/howto-c](https://matt.sh/howto-c) should keep you well
covered.

You don't need all of the above, but you shouldn't need much more.

------
Mihalis
To all the other suggestions I'd like to add:

[http://www.buildyourownlisp.com/](http://www.buildyourownlisp.com/)

------
rby0
project based tutorials in c: [https://github.com/rby90/Project-Based-
Tutorials-in-C](https://github.com/rby90/Project-Based-Tutorials-in-C)

------
throwaway487548
Read ngnix/src/core/*.[ch]

